# Neues Forum Auf Buffed.de



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

Aufgrund der Lag-Probleme auf buffed.de haben das neue Forum etwas früher aufgespielt als geplant - da einige der Probleme anscheinend mit dem alten Forum zusammenhingen.
Außerdem ist die Datenbank am 28.05 auf eine leistungsstärkeren Server umgezogen.

*Situation - Stand 29.05.2008:*
- Die neue Foren-Software ist jetzt online

*Bekannte Fehler/Probleme*
- Bei neuen Gästebucheinträgen und Freundeslisten-Anfragen werden die Links in den Privaten Nachrichten als Klartext verschickt, Links werden also momentan nicht ersetzt
- Anscheinend gibt es Login-Probleme bei Benutzernamen mit Sonderzeichen wie "ó", "â" etc. - Wir arbeiten daran
- Die Smilie-Darstellung scheint bei einigen Browsern noch Probleme zu bereiten
*- An einem neuen Foren-Style wird gearbeitet, das ist also nicht der engdültige Style, den die Ihr zur Zeit seht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * 
- Die neue Funktion, die Topics mit zuvielen Großbuchstaben normalisiert, also "Brüllen im Topic" verhindert, kann noch zu Problemen führen. Zum Teil werden im Topic dann alle Anfangsbuchstaben groß dargestellt.

Wenn Euch noch etwas auffällt, postet das bitte hier in diesen Beitrag, aber bitte keine Postings wie "Ich will das alte Forum zurück", dem Wunsch können wir nicht nachkommen. ;-)

**UPDATE 06.06.2008*
*


----------



## cM2003 (29. Mai 2008)

Ich finds mega unübersichtlich... Finde mich kaum zurecht und erkenne nicht was neu ist und was nicht.

Fands das vorherige besser, aber wenns der Performance dient dann ist mir das hier doch lieber...


----------



## NeoWalker (29. Mai 2008)

Hoff ich doch das es noch verändert wird... da das Forum nun so kalt aussieht
Aber mal gucken wie es noch aussehen wird !


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

Singaturen sind nun kaum lesbar,find ich. Andere farbe waer toll.
/edit ja, @Vorposter
das alte hat nett ausgeschaut das war i-wie angenehm und dieses so...kalt und weiss-grau


----------



## STL (29. Mai 2008)

Naja dann halt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds so seehr schön.. Performance technisch finde ich es super.. Ich würds so lassen..


----------



## Ollivan (29. Mai 2008)

an sich gefällt mir das ganze schon gut, nur anstatt dem ganzen grau n paar schöne, zum buffed-design passende blautöne wärn echt nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (29. Mai 2008)

Seht meinen Alleingang einfach mal als meine Form des Protest.
Ich finde jeder, der den neuen Look nicht gut findet sollte seinen ganz eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Das setzt a) ein Zeichen und b) Blub der selbsternannte Forenpolizist hat was zu meckern.


----------



## razielsun (29. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> - Die neue Funktion, die Topics mit zuvielen Großbuchstaben normalisiert, also "Brüllen im Topic" verhindert, kann noch zu Problemen führen. Zum Teil werden im Topic dann alle Anfangsbuchstaben groß dargestellt.
> 
> Wenn Euch noch etwas auffällt, postet das bitte hier in diesen Beitrag, aber bitte keine Postings wie "Ich will das alte Forum zurück", dem Wunsch können wir nicht nachkommen. ;-)



hatte die tage das problem das ich nicht richtig zitieren konnte... kann das damit zusammen hängen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> hatte die tage das problem das ich nicht richtig zitieren konnte... kann das damit zusammen hängen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn dir bewusst wird, das das neue Forum heute online ging -was ist dann die Antwort auf deine Frage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (29. Mai 2008)

Na hoffentlich kommt bald das neue Design.
Finde dieses hier alles andere als schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andurius (29. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir das der alte Style mir besser gefallen hat. Aber ich glaube das ist einfach die Umstellung. Ich sage nur die Eindeutschung in WoW .. am Anfang haben alle rumgeheult, weil die Namen übersetzt wurden und heute stört es auch niemanden mehr. Das ist einfach weil das alte gewöhnt war und der Mensch an sich ein gewöhnheitsliebendes Individuum ist. Also, nicht heulen sondern sich mit dem neuen auseinander setzen und in 2 wochen will niemand mehr das alte zurück


----------



## Exaizo (29. Mai 2008)

Ich find den neuen style total toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... und nein das ist keine ironie...





...echt nicht!


----------



## KilJael (29. Mai 2008)

Ich frag mich was hier *fast* alle gegen den Style haben, ich find den Super, die Farben passen gut zusammen, die übersicht ist auch sehr gut (ganz ehrlich jeder der behaupte er finde sich nich mehr zurecht sollte mal den Gurken von seiner Nase nehmen, an der Forenstruktur hat sich rein garnichts geändert) und man kann auch alles gut erkennen, nicht wie dragon1 behauptet von wegen Signaturen sind kaum lesbar. Da aber eben viele etwas gegen den Style haben fänd ich es cool wenn man zwischen den Style's switchen könnte, damit jeder das Forum so sieht wie er es möchte. Achja und wie mir grad aufgefallen ist, ist die Smilyebox in den Antworten etwas zuklein gewurden, so das man scrollen muss, könnte man ja eventuell ändern oder vllt wirds auch in der endgültigen Version noch geändert.


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

Kann KilJael nur zustimmen... aber (zumindest bei mir) man kann den Avatar nicht ändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem:
die Antworten werden in so einer art übersicht angezeigt, nicht einzeln wie 'früher'. Sofern, dass zur Performencesteigerung auf Seite des Clienten dient, würde ich mir wünschen, dass man das in den optionen einstellen kann.  Sollte es wegen der serverseitigen Performance sein, dann ists halt schade.


----------



## Marvlol (29. Mai 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> an sich gefällt mir das ganze schon gut, nur anstatt dem ganzen grau n paar schöne, zum buffed-design passende blautöne wärn echt nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem:
> die Antworten werden in so einer art übersicht angezeigt, nicht einzeln wie 'früher'. Sofern, dass zur Performencesteigerung auf Seite des Clienten dient, würde ich mir wünschen, dass man das in den optionen einstellen kann.  Sollte es wegen der serverseitigen Performance sein, dann ists halt schade.



Klick mal rechts über einem Thread auf "Einstellungen" -> Anzeigeart und wähle da Standard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiksterminator (29. Mai 2008)

Das alte Forum war viel besser..hier findet man sich kaum zurecht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

Schiksterminator schrieb:


> Das alte Forum war viel besser..hier findet man sich kaum zurecht..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An der Struktur des Forums hat sich doch überhaupt nichts verändert - nur die Gesamtoptik ist MOMENTAN etwas anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es gibt ein paar neue Funktionen.
Alles andere ist wie gehabt.


----------



## Theroas (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn man sich hier nicht zurecht findet, dann höchstens wegen den riesigen Signaturen einiger Nutzer..

Ich finde das neue Design sehr schön, wirkt erwachsener und aufgeräumter als das alte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: ..Und die Performance ist sehr gut.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. Mai 2008)

An der Struktur kann man echt nicht mecker hat sich ja nicht geändert, aber ich finde die Farben nicht so pasend mir würde etwas mehr blau gut gefallen da es dan auch noch besser zum Buffedlogo passt. Das ganze Grau find ich irgendwie unsympatisch

mfg Fröggi


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier nicht zurecht findet, dann höchstens wegen den riesigen Signaturen einiger Nutzer..
> 
> Ich finde das neue Design sehr schön, wirkt erwachsener und aufgeräumter als das alte.
> 
> ...



/totally signed !

Ich finds ganz wunderbar ! Vor allem die neue Performance is... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (29. Mai 2008)

Ein großes Lob an euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das neue Foren ist echt super!


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Mai 2008)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine automatische Rechtschreibkontrolle, dann ist das Forum perfekt ;-)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 

ich denke eher , das die meisten Rechtschreibfehler durch zu schnelles Tippen , als durch mangelnde Intelligenz/schlechte Bildung hervorgerufen werden ^^

Ausserdem , würde eine automatische Rechtschreibkontrolle eingeführt , wrde das Forum wieder an Über-Performacestörungen leiden... Was wir natürlich nicht wollen , da es ja wenigstens sein 12 stündiges Bestehen erleben soll!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## ApoY2k (29. Mai 2008)

Ich kapier nicht, warum ihr so einen Noname-Forensoftware benutzt...

Das wBB 3 ist um Längen besser und für euch nun wirklich erschwinglich. Erstens ist es wesentlich einfacher zu administrieren als diese Software hier, desweiteren sehr viel stabiler, und die Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten sind geradezu unbegrenzt.
Von der Sicherheit, dem Aussehen und dem Support mal ganz zu schweigen.

Erklärt mir das bitte: Warum diese miserable Software?


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2008)

ich weiß das sich an der struktur nichts geändert hat , aber irgendwie find ich es alles trotzdem sehr konfus. die neuen farben machen mich irgendwie total kirre im kopf, ich weiß auch nicht wieso oO


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich weiß das sich an der struktur nichts geändert hat , aber irgendwie find ich es alles trotzdem sehr konfus. die neuen farben machen mich irgendwie total kirre im kopf, ich weiß auch nicht wieso oO



Noch fetter mach ich den Abschnitt zum kommenden Layout nicht. *g*


----------



## sTereoType (29. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Noch fetter mach ich den Abschnitt zum kommenden Layout nicht. *g*


ich weiß das es nicht endgültig ist , aber ihr sollt ja bescheid wissen das die farben auf jedenfall nicht mit ins neue design kommen sollen.
oder bedeuten dir meine gefühle nichts zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2008)

Meine REchtschreibprüfung ist offensichtlich auf englisch gestellt.
Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo einen dicken fetten roten leuchtenden Knopf wo draufsteht" Deutsch" aber ich Doofie finde ihn nicht.
Oder hat das was mit der Umstellung zu tun ??

"sieht rot* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meine REchtschreibprüfung ist offensichtlich auf englisch gestellt.
> Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo einen dicken fetten roten leuchtenden Knopf wo draufsteht" Deutsch" aber ich Doofie finde ihn nicht.
> Oder hat das was mit der Umstellung zu tun ??
> 
> ...



Ist das jetzt Feedback zum Forum? Falls ja hab ich das leider nicht verstanden. Bitte keine Trollerei - so können wir nichts verbessern/fixen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Feedback zum Forum? Falls ja hab ich das leider nicht verstanden. Bitte keine Trollerei - so können wir nichts verbessern/fixen.



ne!! das war zur Abwechslung mal ernstgemeint.
Seit der Umstellung des Forums habe ich eine aktivierte Rechtschreibprüfung, aber offensichtlich für die englische Sprache.
Vorher war da gar keine.

Ich bin da wirklich Laie. Wenn das nix mit der Umstellung zu tun hat dann schäme ich mich.
Vorher wars halt nur nicht!


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ne!! das war zur Abwechslung mal ernstgemeint.
> Seit der Umstellung des Forums habe ich eine aktivierte Rechtschreibprüfung, aber offensichtlich für die englische Sprache.
> Vorher war da gar keine.
> 
> ...



Für Firefox gibts Wörterbuch-Addons, übrigens sehr zu empfehlen für Foren-Benutzer. *g*
Kannst ja mal das deutsche Installieren - das Forum selbst hat keine integrierte Rechtschreibprüfung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für Firefox gibts Wörterbuch-Addons, übrigens sehr zu empfehlen für Foren-Benutzer. *g*
> Kannst ja mal das deutsche Installieren - das Forum selbst hat keine integrierte Rechtschreibprüfung.



k dann liegt es da dran,  ich entschuldige mich und schäme mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## Vollkornbrot (30. Mai 2008)

Also wenn man die Farbe noch ein wenig verändern würde, dann würde das hier richtig gut aussehen.

einfach wieder ein bissel blauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2008)

Vollkornbrot schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Farbe noch ein wenig verändern würde, dann würde das hier richtig gut aussehen.
> 
> einfach wieder ein bissel blauer
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Mai 2008)

/me trösted ZAM ^^

Naja mit ein bischen viel Phantasie , ist der Farbton doch blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man mische das Marineblau mit Weiss1000 (bevorzugt von Alpina ) und nochmehr weiss und vóila - schon hat man das Forumsblau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taras (30. Mai 2008)

Mir gefällts.
Und Zam, ich fühle mit dir.
Ich bin grade damit beschäftigt eine Community von einem Wbb2 auf ein Wbb3 "upzugraden" - jede kleine veränderung wird da kritisiert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2008)

also eine Veränderung ist grundsätzlich zu begrüssen,denn das macht nun mal das Leben aus...
auch ich finde die graue Farbe schrecklich,tröste mich aber damit das ihr ja ein anderes Layout in Arbeit habt und dieses dann sicher noch besser optisch wirkt als das alte...
ich bin ein wenig über die Ladezeiten erschrocken,die höher als vorher sind.wahrscheinlich nur Anfangsschwierigkeiten,oder...oder????
gut find ich die Funktion Fix Antwort...die geht wirklich Fix...
ist die Bildgrösse zum hochladen eigentlich auf 6,85 kb geblieben,oder hat sich die erhöht.wäre schön...
ansonsten hat sich von der Funktionalität und Übersicht her eigentlich fast gar nix verändert.war ja auch vorher nahezu perfekt.was sollte man da auch ändern?
letztendlich denke ich: der wichtigste Grund der Änderung war die Serververgrösserung.und wenn die hingehauen hat,habt ihr gut gearbeitet...
P.S.auch ich kann kein smiley einfügen,oder abfragen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <=== Edit:das hab ich mit : und ( gesetzt...hat er automatisch gewandelt...ich bin beeindruckt
2.Edit:die smileyübersicht war doch da,aber war in den Hintergrund gerutscht...wohl durch die verlinkung


----------



## ApoY2k (30. Mai 2008)

*auch ne Antwort auf meine Frage haben will* :'(


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

Mir persönlich is der Skin ja eigentlich egal, dafür müsst ihr eure wertvolle Zeit net Verschwenden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die 
 Performance is wirklich geil geworden! Die gebuffteste Performance aller Zeiten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (30. Mai 2008)

DAS MIT DER GROSSSCHREIBUNG IST EIN TOLLER FIX!

GLEICH MAL TESTEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^

Lg
Kawock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Geht nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Mai 2008)

Das bezieht sich nur auf die Titel von Threads, nicht auf die Beiträge. ;]


----------



## waven (30. Mai 2008)

Ehrliche Antwort?

Ich hasse es.

- Unübersichtlich
- Hässlich

Und dafür, das es so schlicht ist immer noch etwas langsam. (Besitze DSL 20000)


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es genauso übersichtlich wie das alte Forum (hat sich ja auch nichts dran geändert) und das Design gefällt mir sehr, ich finde das neue Forum klasse.
Außerdem ist es sehr schnell (besitze DSL 6000).

Wie du siehst, ist das Ansichtssache. ;P


----------



## RadioactiveMan (30. Mai 2008)

man merkt schon dass es viel schneller geworden ist aber ein wenig unübersichtlich ist es leider schon :/


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann und will dazu noch nicht viel sagen. Offensichtliche Fehler konnte ich nicht entdecken. Ich warte bis ihr sagt: "Jetzt ist es fertig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon wäre aber z.B. die Möglichkeit der Auswahl verschiedener Skins wie z.B. diesen zur Zeit aktiven und halt das was ihr noch daraus macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abraxox (31. Mai 2008)

das forum wie es jetzt ist sieht auf deutsch "scheisse" aus


----------



## waven (31. Mai 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich finde es genauso übersichtlich wie das alte Forum (hat sich ja auch nichts dran geändert) und das Design gefällt mir sehr, ich finde das neue Forum klasse.
> Außerdem ist es sehr schnell (besitze DSL 6000).
> 
> Wie du siehst, ist das Ansichtssache. ;P



Ich habe nicht bestritten, das es langsam ist, nur das man auf dem jetzigen Stand noch mehr rausholen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke aber das liegt am jetzigen Serverpartnern. Vll kann man ja nochwas am Style drehen, wäre klasse, finde es sieht echt kalt aus und auf meinen 45'' TV Monitor seeeeeeeeeehr schlicht weiss.


----------



## dalai (31. Mai 2008)

Ich finds jetzt verglichen mit dem alten gar nicht so schlecht, wenn der Style wirklichc noch ein bischen verändert wird ist es perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://web.archive.org/web/20070819072846rn_1/www.buffed.de/forum/ ://http://web.archive.org/web/20070819...ffed.de/forum/      --> http://www.buffed.de/forum/
Etwas sattere Blautöne hatte der alte Style, wird hoffentlich doch wieder so?


----------



## eMJay (31. Mai 2008)

So bissle mehr Farbe wär schön.

Den Hintergrund bzw. die Sitenränder mal dunkler machen... damit der sich nicht so in die Augen frisst und das wichtige auch besser lesbar ist. Im mom ist alles weis da weis ich nicht wo ich hin schauen soll.. es blendet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bäähhhh Licht....

Also einfach mal bissle dunkler. Das alte war genau richtig nicht zu dunkel und nicht zu hell.


MFG Thore


----------



## Theroas (31. Mai 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es sehr schnell (besitze DSL 6000).



Ich leg noch was drunter: DSL 2000!

Und seit wann hat die Zugriffszeit auf ein Forum was mit der Bandbreite des DSL Vertrags zu tun....


Ein guter Vorschlag von Thore-Thrall!


----------



## TaZz (31. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht was ihr alle habt. Wieso unübersichtlich...Es ist doch die selbe Struktur wie vorher nur das es andere Farben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten finde ich es Top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin mal gespannt wann es fertig ist. Gibt das da schon einen ungefähren Termin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (1. Juni 2008)

der arme zam jetz ism er traurig wall ihr das desing alle häslich findet siht doch geil aus weis netw as ihr habt

*Tröstet zam*


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juni 2008)

diese automatische bild verkleinerungs funktion is geil! dauert zwar manchmal n bissl aber sonst is die echt genial. und ich wiederhole mich auch gerne noch mal hier und schließe mich vielen anderen an: das ding is zu hell. das solltet ihr nich mit rüber nehmen^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juni 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Ich kapier nicht, warum ihr so einen Noname-Forensoftware benutzt...
> 
> Das wBB 3 ist um Längen besser und für euch nun wirklich erschwinglich. Erstens ist es wesentlich einfacher zu administrieren als diese Software hier, desweiteren sehr viel stabiler, und die Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten sind geradezu unbegrenzt.
> Von der Sicherheit, dem Aussehen und dem Support mal ganz zu schweigen.
> ...



das ipboard als noname software zu bezeichnen ist schon gewagt. und "nur" weil dir das wBB3 besser zusagt müssen es die jungs & mädels von buffed doch nicht auch benutzen?

woher willst du so genau wissen, wie diese software zu administrieren ist, dass sie "instabiler", "unsicherer" und schlechteren support haben soll?


----------



## airace (1. Juni 2008)

ich finde das "neue" Forum viel stylischer


----------



## Krimson (1. Juni 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ich finde das "neue" Forum viel stylischer


jop das is es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abraxox (1. Juni 2008)

bei so einer großen com. ist es in meinen augen eigentlich sinnvoller etwas vorher fertig zu haben bevor man es online stellt das zeugt nicht gerade von wirklichen Profis ... oh hier und da ist ein problem ok dann stellen wir ma das halbefertige zeugs online dann werden sie von den hauptproblemen abgelenkt und maulen nur über neue probleme und das aussehen rum aber das interessiert erstmal nicht -.-


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2008)

Abraxox schrieb:


> bei so einer großen com. ist es in meinen augen eigentlich sinnvoller etwas vorher fertig zu haben bevor man es online stellt das zeugt nicht gerade von wirklichen Profis ... oh hier und da ist ein problem ok dann stellen wir ma das halbefertige zeugs online dann werden sie von den hauptproblemen abgelenkt und maulen nur über neue probleme und das aussehen rum aber das interessiert erstmal nicht -.-



Unprofessionell wäre es gewesen, wenn wir die alte Software mit den unoptimierten Queries hätten stehen lassen, die auf dauer mehr als nur Kollateralschaden verursacht hätte. Die Foren-Umstellung war schon vorbereitet, aber noch nicht vollständig fertig, jedoch zwangen uns permanente Lags schneller zu handeln als geplant - siehe Eröffnungsbeitrag.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juni 2008)

also ich glaube mal das das gewöhnungssache ist aber könnte man nicht irgendwie ein paar skins für das Forum zur auswahl haben oder geht das gar nicht?


mfg


----------



## Masterpurzel (2. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich glaube mal das das gewähnungssache ist aber könnte man nicht irgendwie ein paar skins für das Forum zur auswahl haben oder geht das gar nicht?



Ja wenigstens das alte Style zur Auswahl wäre gut (fand ich jedenfalls besser - meine Meinung!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juni 2008)

Es wird doch bereits an einem neuen Skin gearbeitet.
So etwas dauert eben seine Zeit, geduldet euch doch einfach noch ein paar Tage. :]


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Juni 2008)

Die Cookiebehandlung scheint auch nicht wirklich 100%ig zu stehen - wenn ich den Rechner neu starte beginnt jede neue Session trotz gesetzten Cookies zum automatischen einloggen mit "Willkommen Guest (Premium)...", das'n büschn blöd.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Die Cookiebehandlung scheint auch nicht wirklich 100%ig zu stehen - wenn ich den Rechner neu starte beginnt jede neue Session trotz gesetzten Cookies zum automatischen einloggen mit "Willkommen Guest (Premium)...", das'n büschn blöd.



Das sollte jetzt nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das sollte jetzt nicht mehr passieren.



Genau so ist es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperial (3. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Klick mal rechts über einem Thread auf "Einstellungen" -> Anzeigeart und wähle da Standard.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott sei dank, ich dachte schon das wäre das aus vom buffe.de Forum, wer ist schon so Wahnsinnig und klickt sich da durch alle Beiträge durch... (Bei mir war seit der Forum Umstellung "Überblick" eingestellt..) Danke ZAM!


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das sollte jetzt nicht mehr passieren.



Seit einigen Tagen bemerke ich das Problem allerdings wieder. Desöfteren begrüßt mich die Buffed Seite jetzt mit dem Login-Bildschirm. Das ist etwas kurios, da ich ja angemeldet den Rechner ausmache.


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Finde is prima, so wies atm ist.

ach ja, noxiel, hab meine sig geändert


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Seit einigen Tagen bemerke ich das Problem allerdings wieder. Desöfteren begrüßt mich die Buffed Seite jetzt mit dem Login-Bildschirm. Das ist etwas kurios, da ich ja angemeldet den Rechner ausmache.



Loggst du dich zwischenzeitlich auf einem anderen Rechner ein?
Möglicherweise hilft es, mal alle Cookies (mit buffed im content oder namen) zu löschen.


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Mir gefällt die gesamtoptik einfach nicht....
Kann machen was ich will, ich komm nicht klar damit.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die gesamtoptik einfach nicht....
> Kann machen was ich will, ich komm nicht klar damit.



Hat es einen Grund, das der dick markierte Text im Anfangsthread und die Antworten zum Thema weiterhin ignoriert werden? *g*


----------



## Ocian (3. Juni 2008)

Jop, alle haben die Forenignore Funktion an dir ausprobiert Zam *g*
Also ich glaub sie Funktioniert xD


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, seit dem Update der Forensoftware können Admins und Mods nicht mehr ignoriert werden. ;D


----------



## Painbull (7. Juni 2008)

Naja irgendwie vermisse ich die klassenforen u.s.w. die alte Struktur war übersichtlicher. die Farben haben was von ner mädchenzeitschrift^^, sry aber atm wirkt es net wirklich professional. Ich hoffe das ändert sich noch.

bb

Paini


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Juni 2008)

Painbull schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie vermisse ich die klassenforen u.s.w. die alte Struktur war übersichtlicher. die Farben haben was von ner mädchenzeitschrift^^, sry aber atm wirkt es net wirklich professional. Ich hoffe das ändert sich noch.
> 
> bb
> 
> Paini


an der strunktur hat sich doch gar nix geändert und auch die klassenforen gibts noch....


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2008)

Könnte es sein, dass die Funktion "Schnelles Editieren" bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht korrekt funktioniert? Sobald ich versuche meinen editierten Beitrag abzuschicken, springt mir der Bildschirm, ganz so als ob ich gescrollt hätte, nach oben, übernimmt aber weder die Änderung noch schließt er das Editieren-Fenster.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Juni 2008)

Habe das Problem mit Opera nicht.
Hau mal deinen Firefox weg, der taugt wohl nichts. ;P
*Opera Fanboi sei*


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin selber Opera Fan, nur leider sitze ich die Woche hinter einer Firewall und muß mit meinem Opera tunneln. Mal schauen ob Firefox diese Funktion nicht auch hat, dann kann ich wieder auf den einzig wahren Browser umsteigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2008)

Hi,ich hab gleich mal 3 Fragen zum neuen Forum:
1. also bei mir stell ich jetzt sehr hohe Ladezeiten fest,bis sich eine Seite aufgebaut hat.viel schlimmer als vorher...hab auch DSL und Betriebssystem windows XP
2. ich krieg keine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung mehr,selbst wenn ich das anklicke, das ich eine wünsche, bei einer Antwort auf einem Post von mir im Forum...also zumindest nicht bei der Fix-Antwort und bei der "normalen" Antwort bekomme ich maximal(wenn überhaupt) nächsten Tag eine Benachrichtigung(ich maile mit outlook)...das find ich sehr schade
3.wenn ich die Smillies aufrufe,dann verschwindet das Feld mit den Smileys in den Hintergrund...ist zwar nich soooo schlimm,aber ist halt umständlich,wenn ich die Hauptseite runterklicken muss um ein Smilley auszuwählen


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht es bei den anderen Usern aus, ich habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Hauptseite von myBuffed. Meine persönliche Seite funktioniert nach wie vor, wenn ich jedoch nur "http://my.buffed.de/" eingebe, lädt Opera zuende nur der Bildschirm bleibt komplett weiß. Kann noch jemand von diesen Erfahrungen berichten?

Der Fehler ließ sich bei Firefox reproduzieren, bis ich dort alle Cookies gelöscht habe, leider hat die selbe Prozedur bei Opera nicht geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (19. Juni 2008)

Hab gerade das gleiche Problem, mybuffed geht alles bist auf die Hauptseite die bleibt leer.


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Juni 2008)

Möglicherweise wieder behoben.
Bei mir funktioniert es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2008)

Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

meins geht auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (24. Juni 2008)

Wann soll denn das neue Foren-Design released werden? Ich will ja nicht drängeln aber es dauert ja schon recht lange mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Juni 2008)

TaZz schrieb:


> Wann soll denn das neue Foren-Design released werden? Ich will ja nicht drängeln aber es dauert ja schon recht lange mittlerweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie du sicherlich bemerkt hast, wurde gerade MyBuffed V2 eröffnet. Daran siehr man das an mehr als einem Projekt gleichzeitig gearbeitet wird, jedoch ist das Forum sicher nicht in Vergessenheit geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seuchenkarl (25. Juni 2008)

also das forum ist mal so von langsam--weder im explorer noch mit firefox ist es annehmbar.für das antworten auf diesen thread hab ich jetzt 4 minuten gebraucht bis ich überhaupt mal hier war.und das nicht erst seit heute oder so--ging von anfang an total langsam.


----------



## Eothren (29. Juli 2008)

So ich brauch dann auch schnell eure Hilfe...

Seit das "neue" Forum da is, hab ich Probleme mit der Darstellung der Beiträge in den Threads.
Früher habe ich immer so 10-15 beiträge auf einer Seite gesehen, und wenn diese zuende war,
hatte man die Möglichkeit auf die nächste seite zu wechseln.
Nun is es aber so, dass ich immer nur einen Beitrag angezeigt bekomme und die restlichen in einer
Art Explorer - Tree dargestellt.
Ich hätte den ganzen Schmarrn gern wieder wie Früher angezeigt, hab allerdings keine Ahnung wo/wie 
das geschehen könnte.

Bitte um baldige Antwort,
Eo


----------



## Ocian (29. Juli 2008)

Eothren schrieb:


> Nun is es aber so, dass ich immer nur einen Beitrag angezeigt bekomme und die restlichen in einer
> Art Explorer - Tree dargestellt.



Hier wird dir geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44095


----------



## Eothren (29. Juli 2008)

dank dir, und das ging so schnell^^

habs sogar alles versucht, sufu und so, aber mit den falschen Stichworten 
hilft netmal die was ;P

danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaizu (12. Juni 2009)

huhu 

mal ne frage ist es normal das jetzt die antworten zu einem thema aufgelistet werden?"Beiträge zu diesem Thema" und nur noch der erste post ganz normal ausgeschrieben ist?

oder hab ich irgendwas in der einstellung umgestellt? 

falls es absicht ist so... ich finde es nicht toll


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juni 2009)

Kaizu schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> mal ne frage ist es normal das jetzt die antworten zu einem thema aufgelistet werden?"Beiträge zu diesem Thema" und nur noch der erste post ganz normal ausgeschrieben ist?
> 
> ...


wurde hier schon öfters (nicht in diesem thread, aber in diesem forum) behandelt, aber ich hab mal für dich den link rausgesucht, mit dem es wieder normal werden sollte:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;mode=linear


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juni 2009)

Kommt jetzt übrigens noch ein neues Forum oder wieso ist der Thread noch Sticky?


----------

